# looking into Dan Wesson...



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

Considering a DW in 10mm. Anyone know of anyproblems associated with DW 10s?


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Spazz said:


> Considering a DW in 10mm. Anyone know of anyproblems associated with DW 10s?


Nope.... folks love 'em. Problem is that demand has dropped off a tad in recent years. Keep in mind that total production for all models is just 3000 guns for 2009, 2500 in 2008, and less in previous years. They've announced a target of 3500 pieces for 2010 BUT none will be in either 10mm or 40S&W. So if you want a Dan in 10 you best get a move on. That or wait for a possible run in 2011.... There's a helpful locator thread here for who has what in stock: http://forums.1911forum.com/showthread.php?t=245740


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Yea, one problem... There will be no offerings in 10mm next year. If you want to buy new, better hurry up and find one!

Other than that, from everything I have heard they are amazing shooters!!


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

Found one near me and may be picking it up tomorrow...but still unsure if I want 10 or.45. Worried about over penetration, and the thought that .45 might stop someone better than 10....45 has a good track record...


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I had the same decision when i was looking at CBOBs. There was the allure of the mighty 10mm... but offset by the cost and available of ammo. If you reload, its not such a big deal, but for someone who doesn't you're looking at a premium for 10mm. Also, after shooting a 10mm, although a very fun round at the range, I was quite a bit more confident with my ability for follow up shots with.45 ACP. For me it was a better idea to stay with a caliber that I already had a gun in.


----------



## Ktfishhunt (Sep 19, 2009)

My DW 10mm's are running fine. Wish I could afford one more.


----------

